# ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20101013/tbxfroot-30



## Chris_H (Jan 13, 2014)

Greetings, all.

I'm attempting to configure an optimal kernel on RELENG_8 (8.8-STABLE). As I parse the `dmesg` output from the DVD installation's GENERIC, I see the following:

```
CPU0: local APIC error 0x80
ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20101013/tbxfroot-309)
ACPI: Table initialisation failed: AE_NOT_FOUND
ACPI: Try disabling either ACPI or apic support.
```

This is a 2 CPU TYAN Thunder LE-T S2518. While I realize it's an old board. I thought I'd put it to good use, by turning it into a POINTYHAT. So I could create releases (kernels/world/etc) for the many different ARCs I run. I had already updated the BIOS to the most recent TYAN had to offer. So I guess my question is: what to do regarding a KERNCONF for the error indicated by `dmesg` output?

Thank you for all your time, and consideration.

--Chris


----------

